# 33,4 Mo : trop gros pour mail ?



## fabrice 59 (9 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Je souhaite envoyer un document (recto verso) a un collègue. Je scanne, je zippe, j'envoie.
Problème : le message pèse 35,1 Mo,et un message d'erreur m'indique que le seuil autorisé par mon serveur (free) est dépassé (33,4 Mo). Je décide donc de scinder le message et de faire un envois à la fois (1 feuille à la fois, donc 2 mails). Là, j'ai un Mail delivery system qui apparait dans ma BAL. Impossible donc d'envoyer ces 2 malheureuses feuilles scannées ? Y a t il une configuration possible afin que mail accepte cet envoie ou la solution est du coté de chez free...auquel cas je ne peux -je pense- augmenter le seuil autorisé.
Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2009)

fabrice 59 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Je souhaite envoyer un document (recto verso) a un collègue. Je scanne, je zippe, j'envoie.
> Problème : le message pèse 35,1 Mo,et un message d'erreur m'indique que le seuil autorisé par mon serveur (free) est dépassé (33,4 Mo). Je décide donc de scinder le message et de faire un envois à la fois (1 feuille à la fois, donc 2 mails). Là, j'ai un Mail delivery system qui apparait dans ma BAL. Impossible donc d'envoyer ces 2 malheureuses feuilles scannées ? Y a t il une configuration possible afin que mail accepte cet envoie ou la solution est du coté de chez free...auquel cas je ne peux -je pense- augmenter le seuil autorisé.
> Merci.


Ce n'est pas Mail, le problème.
Je ne connais aucun service de messagerie capable d'envoyer de si gros fichiers.
Faut passer par un site de partage comme megaupload par exemple. Et regarde ce que free propose comme possibilité de partage de fichiers.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Novembre 2009)

Tu devrais trouver une solution en lisant ça et après tu choisis qui tu veux 


*Note du modo :* fabrice 59, tout comme 33 et quelques Mo sont trop gros pour Mail, Mail est "trop gros" pour "Applications" (comme je l'explique dans cette annonce "à lire avant de poster").

On déménage.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (9 Novembre 2009)

35 Mo pour 2 feuilles scannees, tu y vas fort quand meme  

A moins que ce soit des affiches de 3 metres sur 4, tu pourrais ajuster les parametres de ton scan pour n'avoir que quelaues Mo voire Ko non? En tous cas, c'est plus efficace que d'essayer de compresser apres coup.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Novembre 2009)

mail c'est pour les emails , en gros du courrier-lettres , pas du transport de gros paquet


tu as des centaines d'options pour envoi de fichiers volumineux

il y a de tout 
 depuis depot sur site hébergeur temporaire  simple, jusqu'à   zone verrouillée ( donc privée)
 les logiciels P2P ( qui à l'origine servaient precisement qu'à ca), le ftp, des trucs genre dropbox etc

et avec limites divers (ou pas) de temps ou taille ou nombre de chargement

se méfier des theoriquement " taille illimitée"
et pas forcement interessant d'aller chez les hyperconnus ( encombrés)

plein d'offres  correctes pour fichiers jusqu'à 1 Go
moins  pour <10 Go , mais il y a


----------



## Emmanuel94 (9 Novembre 2009)

une solution sympa et pratique : adrive
on peut ouvrir autant de comptes que l'on veut... il suffit d'avoir une adresse mail (comme Gmail)
une fois ouvert le compte mail, on se connecte sur Adrive, et là c'est GRATUIT pour 50 GO.
il suffit alors de communiquer les identifiants pour que la personne aille chercher les documents.

Pourvu que cela dure


----------



## fabrice 59 (9 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour votre aide.
J'ai opté pour le service d'hebergement temporaire proposé par le modo : mycoursier. Simple et rapide, je verifie si le destinataire a bien reçu.
Désolé Sly pour m'etre trompé de rubrique.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Novembre 2009)

fabrice 59 a dit:


> Désolé Sly pour m'etre trompé de rubrique.



y a pas de mal : c'est un modo (les hommes en verts) qui a écrit son petit mot dans "mon" message


----------

